# poison dart frogs



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

ive got an empty 10 gallon and wanna get either a single poison dart...a tinc or a bumble bee.. or get two different mantellas. whats better. im kinda leanin towards 2 different mantellas but what are some cool ones?....pics? thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

I've kept several species of frog, but I've never owned a dart frog. I've always liked dart frogs and I'm amazed every time I see them at a reptile show. But, I've never bought any because of their requirements for tiny foods and specific humidity/temperature environment.

If it's your first frog, I would reccomend something a bit easier like Dumpy Tree Frogs.

Here is a dart frog care sheet I liked because it suggests using moist paper towels as a substarte for froglets. That's what I always used for froglets because the food doesn't get lost in the substrate. 
Care Sheet / Juv. Dart Frogs


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks for the page, it was helpful....right now i own a pacman, dumpy frog, plus uroplatus henkeli and crested geckos. so i know how to keep the high humidity and cool temps, and i've got a friend that has some dart frogs so he can help me out. the only thing left to do is the tank. i think im gonna go with your suggestion and use some paper towels until i think theyre gettin good enough to hunt in the tank.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Mantellas are great frogs, I suggest one of the "Painted" varieties
_Mantella madagascariensis, M. baroni, M. cowani _

Fairly easy frogs to keep, They do require small foods though.

Dart frog wise I'd play around with _Dendrobates auratus_
the Green and black dart frog or _D. azureus_
Azure Dart frog, Both are fairly easy frogs.

_D. tinctorius_ are a bit more picky but still easy frogs also
_D. auratus _I would suggest if you have not kept them before.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Azure Dart frog, Detroit zoo National amphibian conservation center
immersion gallery


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Dendrobates tinctorius_


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

sweet pics. i wanted to get one or two of the dendrobates...maybe auratus, but i've heard that they are really hard to keep when theyre young/juvies..and since theyre only cheap when theyre juvies i thought i would just play it safe with the mantellas cause theyre still cool and ive seen em for 20 full grown at the shows.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Actually your much better of with Juvi Dart frogs as most will be
Captive bred, Mantellas you find that cheap are wild caught and likely not going
to do well for long.

Just prepare ahead of time and have a culture or five of Fruitflys and Springtails.
If you can get your local pet store to get them also hook up a deal to get Pin crickets and Ten days as needed.

Feeding is truly more than half of the battle with these frogs.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Poly covered this so well I have nothing of subsatntial value I can add!!!

If you get to looking for captive bred Dendrobatids type in black jungle terrarium supply into your search engine...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dart frogs are awsome


----------

